# Micro 4/3rds cameras



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

Anyone have recommendations or thoughts on one of these? From what I read, they approach or even meet (depending on $$$) DSLR quality in a smaller package, and a lot of them seem to have cool retro styling to boot. Any good aquarium photos taken with one of these?


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

Technically any camera can take nice photos given the proper amount of light. Each system has it's pros and cons, it comes down to how much you want to invest in a system (camera/lenses) and which type of system (DSLR/mirrorless/M43). Find what best fits your needs, try to play with various cameras and see if you like the ergonomics/image quality/etc. Photographing aquariums and the inhabitants isn't always the easiest thing to do.


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks. This camera would also be used on hiking trips, so the comparatively compact mirrorless cameras are appealing to me. I was just wondering whether anyone had particular experience with these for aquarium shots, or otherwise.


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

I hope that I didn't come off wrong. If you have a particular camera model in mind you could use pixelpeeper.com/ to check out images taken by the camera. If you don't have a camera in mind check out snapsort.com and put in your requirements. If you're looking for something a bit more rugged, I know the OM-D has weather sealing like the higher end cameras. Something that would be useful on hiking trips.


----------



## end3r.P (Aug 31, 2015)

Good resources, thank you! I'll check them both out.


----------

